# Amazing bottle display at Philly Museum of Art



## bottlecrazy (Nov 20, 2017)

Two images of unbelievable flasks

Another of a barrel (bitters?) in the original mold.  How cool is that?


----------



## RelicRaker (Nov 20, 2017)

Those are some beauties!


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Nov 21, 2017)

-
Hi bottlecrazy, This is the mold you photographed, a rare survivor.
It was used to produce Old Sachem Bitters and Wigwam Tonic bottles.

-



-



-



-



-



-



-



-
​


----------



## sandchip (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks for the pictures.  I see some true rarities among those flasks.  Wow.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 22, 2017)

Wow! I was there years ago, but I don't think they had that display back then.  I'm always glad to see when a museum chooses the best bottles they can find for their display.


----------



## Marge Richard (Nov 24, 2017)

Wow, it impresed. chic collection of bottles


----------



## Bottlehog (Nov 26, 2017)

For another (even more) fantastic display of flasks, check out the Corning Museum of Glass.


----------



## njdigger (Dec 2, 2017)

The next room over contains some fantastic scrafitto syle redware-possibly the finest collection in the country. Better than Winterthur, although somme super flasks can be viewed there also.


----------

